# Newbie in Al Ain!



## AEE12 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there everyone!

I posted another thread a few days ago, but why not make it more welcoming.  I'm a mid thirties, looking mid twenties and feeling just turned 16 kind of gal who just moved from Dubai JBR to Al Ain. And also it's not even been two months in this country! So where do you guys hang out? If you'd like to meet, send me a PM. It would be probably much better than sitting at home watching House, M.D. and Perception... That's what I do at the moment.


----------

